# Arthroscopic resection of osteophytes in humeral head



## joanne71178 (Jul 27, 2012)

Shoulder arthroscopic debridement of degenerative glenoid labral tear, arthroscopic resection of the osteophytes in humeral head, arthroscopic subacromial decompression w/acromioplasty & Arthroscopic Mumford procedure, mini open repair of rotator cuff tear was performed.  

Would the debridement of the labral tear be included in the open repair of rotator cuff tear , 23412 ?  
29999 'compare to' 23150 for resection of osteophytes? 
29824-51 Mumford 
29826-51 for subacromial decompression?

I appreciate any advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 27, 2012)

joanne71178 said:


> Shoulder arthroscopic debridement of degenerative glenoid labral tear, arthroscopic resection of the osteophytes in humeral head, arthroscopic subacromial decompression w/acromioplasty & Arthroscopic Mumford procedure, mini open repair of rotator cuff tear was performed.
> 
> Would the debridement of the labral tear be included in the open repair of rotator cuff tear , 23412 ?
> 29999 'compare to' 23150 for resection of osteophytes?
> ...



I would do 29823 (Extensive Debridement) for labrum & humeral head ostephytes. Labrum debridement is not part of RC repair.


----------



## joanne71178 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you so much!  That really helps me as I am rather new to Ortho coding.


----------

